# Leatherman vs Gerber



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Last month when my Captain was working on the deck I heard this PLOP then OH _)(&*(*&%^&*^(*! The first thing that came to my mind was "Christmas present!" I have a Gerber tool that I love because I can open it with one hand and I couldn't do that with my Leather Ms. But the one that hit the drink was a Leatherman. So guys... which do YOU prefer? And which model?
thanks....


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

The Multi tool
multitool.org - Surge


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Leatherman Wave...wish I'd bought two. I understand they discontinued that model. Can't speak of the Gerber.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Gerber. I love the one hand opening and the fact you can actually put some clamping muscle behind it without killing your palm.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*leatherman original*

The size of the original leatherman is perfect and if you get the vinal case its convenient. I think the Gerber and other bigger leathermen tools are too big. I love and have gone through about 6...at least one is in 30' of water, two have broken blades. 
I'm forever coming up w '$million' dollar ideas and thought of a leatherman tool for firefighters [used to be one] that would have firebox keys and elevator key built in. But now I'd prefer to have one with a lobster shell cracking tool.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'd go with the Gerber. 
I love my leatherman super tool its bulletproof - the cadillac of the two, just made with greater precision. I use mine regularly - the leatherman's a top-notch tool - it never loses its shine. It's the one I keep in my tool bag. But, I keep the gerber in my back pocket or take it when I go hiking. Not sure of the gerber model I use - its got regular and searated blade, file, assorted marginally functional screw drivers, and a bottle/can opener(a must). The pliers on the gerber are not as fine but do the job. In the end the gerber is just easier to use.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second the Leatherman Surge. It's got decent scissors, as well as easily replaceable saw blades. The knives can be opened singlehanded, and all the blades lock.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> I'd second the Leatherman Surge. It's got decent scissors, as well as easily replaceable saw blades. The knives can be opened singlehanded, and all the blades lock.


I've never tried the Surge. After seeing the video I see leathermans have come a ways since I last used one .


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My SOG beat up your Leatherman... and your wimply little Gerber. Go the SOG.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya but aren't SOGs just blades? I think the point here is multitool. Unless SOG makes one. I wasn't able to find one on their site.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ckgreenman said:


> Ya but aren't SOGs just blades? I think the point here is multitool. Unless SOG makes one. I wasn't able to find one on their site.












There is one in about 20' of water at the Emeryville marina if you want to do some diving... RIP poor little SOG. Served me well


----------



## Gaffrig (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Leatherman Wave with leather pouch. 

Very pleased with it. Had it a long time. Although I would like a corkscrew on it.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Both the Leatherman Surge and Wave have been recommended. They are very similar tools, both good for sailors.

When my original Leatherman went over in the same fashion as your husband's, I went with the Wave, due to its smaller size. It's about 3/4-4/5 the size of the Surge -- and noticeably lighter. Unlike the original, many of the tools are accessible without unfolding it.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 8, 2005)

NauticalFishwife said:


> Last month when my Captain was working on the deck I heard this PLOP then OH _)(&*(*&%^&*^(*! The first thing that came to my mind was "Christmas present!" I have a Gerber tool that I love because I can open it with one hand and I couldn't do that with my Leather Ms. But the one that hit the drink was a Leatherman. So guys... which do YOU prefer? And which model?
> thanks....


I prefer the old, smaller Leatherman Tool, because I do not want something bulky and only want the basic tools. For you husband, I think it would depend on how he uses it, whether he wants a tool that is small and light, and how brand-conscious he is. How did he react to your Gerber? That would give you the best clue. I hope this helps.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailboy21 said:


> There is one in about 20' of water at the Emeryville marina if you want to do some diving... RIP poor little SOG. Served me well


I stand corrected. Thanks for the pic. Do they still make them? I tried looking on their site and couldn't find anything except knives really.

As far as losing overboard, one thing I loved about my Gerber was that one of the foldouts was a lanyard ring. I also ended up getting the bit driver expansion for it which added a adapter allowing you to use any 1/4" hex driver bit. The nice part is it all stores neatly in the included fold-over sheath.


----------



## jthistle (Jan 29, 2007)

*Leatherman - no question*

Leatherman Wave.... Don't feel dressed without it.

jthistle
1972 Ericson 35-2


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Doesn't really answer your question, but...

For tools, on the boat, I'd prefer to grab a real tool from the toolkit down below. Never much cared for most of the tools in a multi-tool, except in a pinch--where the real thing was not available or the requirement so trivial it wasn't worth the trip.

I no longer carry a multi-tool on my belt. Instead I usually have a 3" (or a bit less) locking folding knife of good quality clipped into one of my pockets.

On-board, I think I'd prefer a locking folding knife with a good, usable, locking marlingspike. And maybe with a usable shackle key that didn't require opening the blade.

Jim


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow... this is like women and shoes-you guys DO have your favorites. He usually does have his clipped on when we sail. I always have mine on if really windy or offshore and have used it from time to time at night, offshore when going forward. And then I was happy I didn't have to go back to cockpit to get it. I'm going shopping and will be one of those hands on shoppers of "Now can I see this one????" THANKS guys-


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One point I'd make about the Gerbers, with the slide out plier head... is that the handles tend to pinch a bit more than the folding handle brands, and can give you a nasty blood blister if you're not careful. I currently own SOG, Gerber, Leatherman and Victorinix multitools, thanks to several friends... of them, I like the quality of the steel and the design of the Leatherman Surge the best. I have one on the boat, and one in my laptop bag or back pocket. I also use it a lot around the house, since it works very well for doing outlet and light switch box installations.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> One point I'd make about the Gerbers, with the slide out plier head... is that the handles tend to pinch a bit more than the folding handle brands, and can give you a nasty blood blister if you're not careful.


That is my only complaint with them as I have had several such blisters.


----------



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

I've have a leatherman and a Buck multitool which are great. I spotted a neat little Gerber multitool called the "Clutch" that I thought I would replace the the small pen knife I always carry in my pocket. It's about twice the width of the small double blade swiss army I carry. I realize that this was the smallest Gerber and only cost $25 but I had the blade hinge fail cutting a couple of small marshmellow roasting sticks for the kids the first time I used it. I always loved the the designs of the Gerber knives in the show cases but I just bought my first and last one. I emailed the company and they said they would send another one but the postage and time isn't worth my trouble.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I prefer to own tools that are intelligently designed not to harm me... 


ckgreenman said:


> That is my only complaint with them as I have had several such blisters.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

real tools below. dive knife in the pocket. made to live in salt water. and made to be on a lanyard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SEMIJim said:


> Doesn't really answer your question, but...
> 
> For tools, on the boat, I'd prefer to grab a real tool from the toolkit down below. Never much cared for most of the tools in a multi-tool, except in a pinch--where the real thing was not available or the requirement so trivial it wasn't worth the trip.
> 
> Jim


I agree use the right tool for the job. But if you go up the mast: take all the real tools you think you might need and then take the multi-tool. Crawling into some strange place to fix something that hasn't seen daylight in 10 years... take the multi-tool! Going ashore for a hike, take the multi-tool! Also, since a good number of them are high quality stainless steel, and real stainless tools are quite expensive, I tend to use the multi tool for salty jobs, and for de-hooking fish, even skinning a deer every now and then. Far too many pair of decent needle nose pliers have turned to red dust under my care...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailboy21 said:


> Far too many pair of decent needle nose pliers have turned to red dust under my care...


Maybe they needed a better caretaker :laugher:

I agree for the most part. The multitool is handy for thos unexpected things but shouldn't be the first thing you reach for. You should always use the right too but in a pinch multitools are a godsend


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> I prefer to own tools that are intelligently designed not to harm me...


Point taken, however, when I bought my Gerber the only other thing available was the Leatherman which flipped open leaving the exposed edges facing out. That made it a real pain in the hand to use the pliers.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I like the Gerber. I also like having a multi tool on hand when working on the boat because often something comes up and it save time and effort no having to go below every time. 

One of the plier ends snapped off my second Gerber when 2 years old. they sent me a new one free. Good service and well built product.

This discussion sort of liek saying which is nicer sports car - Lamborghini or Ferrari - both leatherman and gerber well built. (probably spelled car names incorrectly)

Mike


----------



## iwm (Mar 6, 2007)

I just got and really like the leatherman skeletool. I have had bunch of multitools, including the wave, but just didn't carry them that often because they were heavy and I didn't use most of the tools on them and it was too difficult to access the knife blade (which I use most). The skeletool is very light (5 oz), has a good, accessible knife blade and (for me) the most used tools (pliers, screwdrivers). Besides it looks cool!!

Skeletool-CX Full-Size Multi-Tool : Leatherman

Van


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

iwm said:


> I just got and really like the leatherman skeletool. I have had bunch of multitools, including the wave, but just didn't carry them that often because they were heavy and I didn't use most of the tools on them and it was too difficult to access the knife blade (which I use most). The skeletool is very light (5 oz), has a good, accessible knife blade and (for me) the most used tools (pliers, screwdrivers). Besides it looks cool!!
> 
> Skeletool-CX Full-Size Multi-Tool : Leatherman
> 
> Van


Is it just me or does it look like you'd slice your hand open on the blade trying to use those pliers?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not impressed with the skeletool...looks too easy to damage yourself using it. If you want light weight, get the Leatherman Charge TTi. It has titanium handles, and is pretty light. Used to have one, but Neptune got it, and I got the Surge instead.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Leatherman*

 I have a Gerber that I'll give you, if it can find the thing. The first time I used the pliers they slipped and got the blood blister in the inside of my hand, Between the thumb and forefinger. 
The Dog called it and beat me again. Then again I sail. LOL 
As for people not calling it a real tool, I guess they have never used one or bought the cheap imitations. Why pay $80 for a tool when I can get one for $15.00 they go the same job don't they? 
The Leatherman has saved my fat ass more than once. I never leave home without it.

Fair Winds

Cap'n Dave


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I buy cheap Chinese SS knockoffs for ten bucks and don't cry when they go for a swim.

On the other hand, I have a really nice rigging knife.._.on a lanyard!
_
I agree that the multi-tool has a place, but it's the place of convenience and expediency. Sort of "screw this finger-tight until I can get at the proper tool buried in the locker".

I love the look of Leatherman and Gerber, but gravity and water are a fatal mix for tools in my world.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dave-

The boat is out of the water, and the high today was about 38˚F... so not sailing today.  You'd be surprised at how easy it is to do an electrical box installation using just a good multitool. The saw on the Leatherman Surge is about the perfect saw for cutting in new electrical boxes in drywall. They're real tools....no comparison to the $15 cheapies... but buying cheap tools is rarely a bargain.

Valiente-

You must be rather klutzy... I've only had one go swimming in 15 years of using them. I carry one or another multitool about 98% of the time... Also, generally keep one on the boat and one in my truck, just in case. 


capn_dave said:


> I have a Gerber that I'll give you, if it can find the thing. The first time I used the pliers they slipped and got the blood blister in the inside of my hand, Between the thumb and forefinger.
> The Dog called it and beat me again. Then again I sail. LOL
> As for people not calling it a real tool, I guess they have never used one or bought the cheap imitations. Why pay $80 for a tool when I can get one for $15.00 they go the same job don't they?
> The Leatherman has saved my fat ass more than once. I never leave home without it.
> ...


----------



## iwm (Mar 6, 2007)

ckgreenman said:


> Is it just me or does it look like you'd slice your hand open on the blade trying to use those pliers?


don't know how you could slice your hand - unless you're trying really hard

the blade is pretty protected when not open. the only thing you COULD hurt yourself with is the screwdriver which is always open at the end of the pliers handle. but again you'd have to really not pay attention to do yourself any harm

different strokes for different folks!!

Van


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

iwm said:


> don't know how you could slice your hand - unless you're trying really hard
> 
> the blade is pretty protected when not open. the only thing you COULD hurt yourself with is the screwdriver which is always open at the end of the pliers handle. but again you'd have to really not pay attention to do yourself any harm
> 
> ...


The pic I saw showed the point of the blade unprotected right in the middle of the tool with it unfolded. Unless the pliers are spring loaded open you could easily cut yourself when you slip your fingers between the handles to open the pliers.

As you said, different strokes. Personally I wouldn't have one but that's me.


----------



## iwm (Mar 6, 2007)

ckgreenman said:


> The pic I saw showed the point of the blade unprotected right in the middle of the tool with it unfolded. Unless the pliers are spring loaded open you could easily cut yourself when you slip your fingers between the handles to open the pliers.
> 
> As you said, different strokes. Personally I wouldn't have one but that's me.


FWIW that's a bad picture on the leatherman site. the knife blade stays pretty securely in the handle when you open the pliers


----------



## cssdengr (May 9, 2006)

*Gerber D.E.T.*

It spent two years in the small of my back between the mag pouch and lanyard loop and doesn't have a spot of rust despite lots of sweat immersion. One hand opening works - even with a gloved hand - using the same motion as a lever-blade. Lots easier than the butterfly flick to open a Leatherman, lots less chance of it getting away.

I always keep it handy now on the boat. Perfect tools, doesn't rust and the one hand operation means you can use your other hand to hold on. The punch works as a marlinspike although I admit I don't do too much splicing underway.

I've gotten the blood blisters too but somehow they always seemed trivial at the time.

SF


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

iwm said:


> FWIW that's a bad picture on the leatherman site. the knife blade stays pretty securely in the handle when you open the pliers


Ok, it must have been pulled out for demonstration purposes then.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey, is this like a Mac vs PC thing?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

MAC!!!! All the way!!

Linux (the only good use for a PC) comes in a close second.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Me..to be different and as an european...

I have the Swiss Army (Victorinox)..

HERE


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Me..to be different and as an european...
> 
> I have the Swiss Army (Victorinox)..
> 
> HERE


I've carried a Swiss Army knife with me All the time since I was 10 years old. Even brought it to school.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

There are so many models of each, each with problems that eventually get improved into the next model. I still prefer my classic Swiss Army knife (the plain 4-blade kind) in my pocket, and the Leatherman (old style) gets packed in a bag "just in case" aloing with a simple pair of pliers.

If you're a Costco member--check them out, they often have exceptional prices and two-packs on leatherman tools.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Sog*

The gerber's slide out design is weak, put a little twist on them and they bend. I'd rank them SOG, Letherman, and last and least Gerber


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> ... and the Leatherman (old style) gets packed in a bag "just in case" aloing with a simple pair of pliers.


Now why didn't I think of that? The Admiral gave me a Leatherman Juice for Chrismas last year or the year before. I've never carried it because it's too bulky and heavy for a pants pocket and it came with no holster. It might come in handy stashed in the seabag, tho . Hell, my seabag already weighs a ton, so a li'l Leatherman Juice isn't giong to add appreciably to it .

Jim


----------



## bebuch (Nov 15, 2008)

Some brief praise for the Gerber Suspension:
- Spring-loaded pliers make it easy to use single handed
- Cheap, $30 retail

Some negatives:
- The belt pouch rips off after enough age and collisions with railings and such.


----------

